# puppy "bucking" when excited?



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

I was just wondering if this is a normal Vizsla behaviour... Nash bucks when excited. He won't jump on anything but will bounce up and down with his 2 front paws and howl or bark. Is this a normal excited Vizsla behaviour. He does it when preparing food and his kong or he wants to play with another dog. We stand on the leash when we know he is going to do it but it is so funny!!! Does anyone else have this "problem"


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh my! Yes! Pacer does this. He is almost 8 mths now and only does it when meeting new people or seeing people he hasn't seen in a while. He isn't the only one who does it either. We take him to doggy day care one day a week and the owners have 5 V's. Their younger females and the male does it. We are trying to get Pacer to quit the jumping, so he does the bucking instead! It's actually really funny!!

But, we are still having issues with jumping. The jumping on people is getting a bit better as long as my husband or I are around to tell him off, but he is jumping over or on top of EVERYTHING!!! Last Sunday we came out and he had all fours on the counter, head in a tin of peanuts. We picked him up from day care and they told us we need to get him into agility ASAP. Since it's cold outside, the dogs had spent a good deal of the day inside. The inside of the day care is partitioned by gates that look almost like horse stall doors. They are at least 4.5-5 ft. tall. Pacer apparently thought that he needed to be wherever the owners were because every time they left one room, he jumped the gate to follow. They finally had to put him in a room with a full length door so they could get their work done! If it's not the bucking, it's the jumping!


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I think every single one of the V's (there have been five of them) that my family has had has done this. Totally normal

The puppy we have now bounces like you would expect a frog to jump when he gets excited. Its quite funny to watch.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

I love how they bounce when all four paws come off the ground. Darwin just kind of pops right off the ground a foot or so - we call him a jumping bean


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley does this as well. We refer to it as her "Bucking Bronco." She is hilarious with it.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

My hand is up ... I too have a bucking V. Rio turned 2 in September and we are still working on the jumping and bucking when he greets people. It was cute and funny when he was a 25-30lb pup ... but pushing 60lbs now it is becoming an issue. I've been meaning to video the bucking because it's hilarous. When I get him to finally calm down and sit he's so excited that he can barely contain himself ;D


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

JillandDan said:


> Holley does this as well. We refer to it as her "Bucking Bronco." She is hilarious with it.


Yep, Kobi does the same thing. He especially likes to grab a toy (his rope or a stuffed toy usually) and swing it around madly while bucking, usually hitting himself in the head/shoulder/body a few dozens times while he is at it. It's pretty entertaining to watch!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

One thing they will do when they want to play is "bow," paws and forearms on the ground, then rear up excitedly from that position. Not sure if this is what you are describing. I have to confess I'm goofy enough that when Rosie does this I fake play-bow back and we get each other going. Rosie also loves to shake her toys around to try to get us interested in chasing her for them or tug of war. She cracks me up.


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

My dog does the bow also but the bucking is when he keeps his back paws down (most of the time) and his 2 front paws jump up and down in an excited way. He knows he can't put his paws on the counter so he does this bucking motion so he can see what's on there. Its funny but we are trying to be consistent in stopping it.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep, Kobi does the same thing. He especially likes to grab a toy (his rope or a stuffed toy usually) and swing it around madly while bucking, usually hitting himself in the head/shoulder/body a few dozens times while he is at it. It's pretty entertaining to watch!
[/quote]

Holley loves to beat herself up with her toys as well. I hate watching because it looks painful but she loves it. They are too funny.


----------



## Ms1234 (May 14, 2010)

My 10 month old V does this when she is excited. She will rear up on her back legs and her frong legs will be in the air flailing about and then she lands down hard on them and usually barks. It's so funny to watch her move, most of the time it looks like she has no control over her body. I think she also forgets how long her arms and legs are as they are usually flailing about kicking or punching you if you are on the couch with her.


----------



## viszlaluv (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol...our girl Roxy does that. We call it the Brahma Bull! She bucks and spins just like a bull would. She does it when she gets excited and wants to play and right before she poops, lol. 

Great dogs! I can't imagine going through life without a V by my side.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is approximately four-years-old, and he does the "bucking" thing, too! I observed this behaviour the very first day I brought him home from the dog pound. He still does it when he just can't contain all his excitement! Example: "Do you want to go for a ride in the car?" Buck, buck, buck, roo, roo, roo!! "Are you hungry? Do you think it's time for your dinner?" Buck, buck, buck, roo, roo, roo!! I think it is adorable! I think our dogs help us to live a more joyful life.


----------



## Riggins (Oct 1, 2010)

Riggs does the same thing when he has a toy in his mouth; he'll do his bucking bronco jump spins while making little growl noises. Constant entertainment with these dogs!


----------

